
‘Too inconvenient’: Trump goes rogue on phone security - notscj
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/05/21/trump-phone-security-risk-hackers-601903
======
f055
I think this story is a bit inaccurate. Take this quote: "Trump’s call-capable
cellphone has a camera and microphone, unlike the White House-issued
cellphones used by Obama."

How did Obama use his cellphone without a microphone?

~~~
f_allwein
Apparently, Obama only got a smartphone after 8 years in office:
[http://fortune.com/2016/06/10/president-obamas-new-
smartphon...](http://fortune.com/2016/06/10/president-obamas-new-smartphone-
is-more-like-a-toddler-phone/)

Interesting how times are changing...

~~~
f055
Just to clarify, both smartphones and cellphones must have a microphone to
actually be able to work as a phone. The only difference is that smartphones
are easier to penetrate using software flaws. But on things like featurephones
or blackberries it's still technically possible to penetrate using software.

------
HillaryBriss
_President Donald Trump uses a White House cellphone that isn’t equipped with
sophisticated security features ... a departure from the practice of his
predecessors that potentially exposes him to hacking or surveillance._

The understatement of the year? How could his phone NOT get hacked?

